# Premier Membership



## indyadmin1974 (May 25, 2010)

Where is the link to sign up?

I must be dense because I can't find it.

I found the thread when it was first offered, but the link there is dead.


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> Where is the link to sign up?
> 
> I must be dense because I can't find it.
> 
> I found the thread when it was first offered, but the link there is dead.


LOL, I couldn't even tell you!

Sorry, bro.  I'm sure that Jeff or someone can point you in the right direction. ;)


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> Where is the link to sign up?
> 
> I must be dense because I can't find it.
> 
> I found the thread when it was first offered, but the link there is dead.


Sorry Indy.. we will be adding this link soon to the skin or somewhere easy to find but for now here's the link:

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Sorry Indy.. we will be adding this link soon to the skin or somewhere easy to find but for now here's the link:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


It's all good...thanks!


----------

